

SAP gets serious in predictive analytics: buys KXEN - haiduc
http://www.sap.com/news-reader/index.epx?articleID=21521

======
haiduc
The announce from KXEN side:
[http://www.kxen.com/News+and+Events/Press+and+News/Press/201...](http://www.kxen.com/News+and+Events/Press+and+News/Press/2013-09-10+SAP+ACQUIRES+KXEN)

